# FA's still available as a back-up post player



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Michael Olowokandi
Alan Henderson
Kelvin Cato
Scot Pollard
Ervin Johnson
Melvin Ely (R)
Stacey Augmon
Mario Kasun
Reggie Evans
Boniface Ndong (R)
Keith Van Horn

(R) - restricted FA

which of these guys would you like to have, how could we obtain some of these guys or how much we would need to pay for them


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stacey Augmon's still around??

I think it really depends on who we can afford. Henderson and AWilliams would be 2 solid veteran pick ups for relatively cheap.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Wat a we waiting for, lets make a move on Sean Marks and the Kandi Man before the race for their signature really hots up. We dont want to have another Mike James fiasco on our hands...

...but really, if we want to be contenders, then the only ones that would give the needed contribution would be Wilcox or Ely, Gooden we are definately not getting. For the sake of just getting some back-up in case **** hits the roof like last season, then a Battie, a Wood or a Pollard would do fine.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Tony Battie is serviceable


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Did yall like Lonny Baxter when he was here?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^I dont know, he didn't really do that much last season.
I am still the fan of Wilcox..., We need a freakish PF & C. But, there are worries that he would be another Swift, if he plays for Houston. I don't know. I think we need a starting PF and have T-Mac at 2, Battier at 3 or reverse.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Like Reno said, in terms of what we can get, I'd go in this order:

Group 1
1. Tony Battie
2. Keith Van Horn
3. Cliff Robinson
4. Lorenzen Wright
5. Kandi Man (Can't believe I'm putting him here.)

Group 2
6. Scott Pollard
7. Alan Henderson
8. Kelvin Cato
9. Loren Woods
10. Sean Marks

My guess it that we will probably get someone in group 2.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

lets get battie so we can get names confused on these team. battier to battie. wonderful i think


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone but kandi man...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Anyone but kandi man...



But I heard "The Kandi man, Can" lol sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Loren woods is garbage, how he made it to the NBA is a suprise to me.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> But I heard "The Kandi man, Can" lol *sorry I couldn't resist*.


try harder.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I really think that Loren Woods can come and help us out but he's a bit of a gamble. So is Sampson.
Proven FAs that can definitely help us out in the post would be Pollard, Voshkul and Cato.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

crazyfan said:


> Tony Battie is serviceable


Im pretty sure Orlando might resign him since he started in Orlando. Cato would be nice to have back. And we could use Drew Gooden


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Battie is not a FA. He signed an extension during the season.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Aaron Williams seems to be headed to the Clippers and is Bo Outlaw still playing?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I'd wouldn't mind seeing Cato instead of Dke. We need avg age vets, not dinosaurs. What if Yao puled a hammy? I'd like a center who can just go right up with the ball, not named Yao. Dke can still be on the team but as a figurehead'. I'd go for scott Pollard, Ely, I wanted Aaron Williams, but we didn't act soon enough. For some reason the Rockets think that Yao will not miss any games at all for any reason next year, and while that's quite possible. You still have to rest him. IMO the youth movement should continue with the big men. I like Dke being here, but come on lets be real, we can't depend on him nightly to come in for Yao.

I'd just find a BMenga like guy for cheap, or Baxter for that matter, to spell Yao, and make putbacks.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Battie was extended, Aaron Williams has signed with the Clippers, pretty sure Cliff Robinson got a 1 or 2 year contract a week or so ago.
Sean Marks has signed with Phoenix.
Kelvin Cato would be a decent idea, has the team background.

Bo Outlaw played for the Magic last year.
As did Stacey Augmon (as a small forward, usually over Trevor Ariza)


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks like Cato is the best candidate left


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

with most of the guys gone now from that list does anyone think we would be able to get an undrafted rookie?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> Michael Olowokandi
> Loren Woods
> Michael Bradley
> Drew Gooden (R)
> ...


Personally I don't think we have money left over except the trade exception, but no real cash on hand. I don't like only relying on Dke as my only option as a backup for Yao. He's too old, and got hurt last year too. I'd pick up either EJohnson, Scott Pollard, or Definitely Bo Outlaw. All those guys have something to offer, shotblocking EJ, Pollard is okay all around, Bo is a beast. Any of them would help alot. At this point Dek is more of a vet presence of leadership on the team, but he shouldn't be playing daily.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Lorenzen Wright's out of the picture. He has apparently signed with the hawks.

Cato is really the best for us.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

can we please sign Van Horn.. hes not that old.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> can we please sign Van Horn.. hes not that old.


And he won't be expensive either. I don't even think he can ask for anything more than MLE :biggrin:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> can we please sign Van Horn.. hes not that old.


He's not what we need.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Pollard is out now too. He is going back to Sacramento.


----------

